# Bullion Pharma



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Just heard about this lab that's apparently new on the scene. Packaging looks wicked imo, reminds me a bit of renvex from years ago, the oral tubs do.

Labs tests look promising too and their product range also seems decent. Definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Shapestalker (Nov 25, 2020)

Is this based in UK ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Just heard about this lab that's apparently new on the scene. Packaging looks wicked imo, reminds me a bit of renvex from years ago, the oral tubs do.
> 
> Labs tests look promising too and their product range also seems decent. Definitely one to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


 Looks like aftershave branding

Tests look good tho


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Shapestalker said:


> Is this based in UK ?


 From what I've been told yeah.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> Looks like aftershave branding
> 
> Tests look good tho


 Paco robanne 1 million? :lol:


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Stanavar also.

Gonna get some to try. Since I'm biggest guy on here, best looking, best personality and most knowledgeable I though it'd look better if the first reviews came from me. :tongue10:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> Paco robanne 1 million? :lol:


 Haha exactly mate :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrBrightside said:


> Just heard about this lab that's apparently new on the scene. Packaging looks wicked imo, reminds me a bit of renvex from years ago, the oral tubs do.
> 
> Labs tests look promising too and their product range also seems decent. Definitely one to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


 Why does the oil look like fat after it's gone cold lol


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Simon90 said:


> Why does the oil look like fat after it's gone cold lol


 Because it's really AM Details wheel cleaner and I'm trying to wipe the UK muscle population out?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Can this help me get gains?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Just heard about this lab that's apparently new on the scene. Packaging looks wicked imo, reminds me a bit of renvex from years ago, the oral tubs do.
> 
> Labs tests look promising too and their product range also seems decent. Definitely one to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


 That has got to be the most sh1t tacky packaging I've EVER seen.... will do well in gypsy circles I'd imagine though.

Why on earth anyone think of copying a kids aftershave as a package design..... oh yeah... to appeal to horse rustling caravan dwellers :thumb .... forgot what I'd just written.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> That has got to be the most sh1t tacky packaging I've EVER seen.... will do well in gypsy circles I'd imagine though.
> 
> Why on earth anyone think of copying a kids aftershave as a package design..... oh yeah... to appeal to horse rustling caravan dwellers :thumb .... forgot what I'd just written.


 Get some taste brother! 1 million is sikkk.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

js77 said:


> That has got to be the most sh1t tacky packaging I've EVER seen.... will do well in gypsy circles I'd imagine though.
> 
> Why on earth anyone think of copying a kids aftershave as a package design..... oh yeah... to appeal to horse rustling caravan dwellers :thumb .... forgot what I'd just written.


 lol, i instantly thought the same, looks like a pikeys aftershave. Is it a new Joop EDT for Christmas? lol

Bullion for lower end pikeys, Triumph for the slightly more classy gypo lol


----------



## jm2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good would look nice wrapped up as a Christmas present!! Lol but wouldn't trust Janoshik for testing only Simec AG and Chemtox are the fully accredited labs for analytical testing! Heard of lab owners paying Janoshik for biased results


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

Lovely, another lab pusher :thumb


----------



## Necrotising (Jun 25, 2019)

I have recently received a product list from these guys , which in my humble opinion looks goods, not saying the packaging does but from what I've often read on here its what's in the packaging that counts , I will at some point give this lab a go and will gladly report back my thoughts. As to lab pushing isn't it lab awareness that will help folk on here make an informed choice as to whether or not to use their products, if experienced guys on here use this gear they can report back as to gtg or shite, I think discussing new labs within the forum rules can only help newbies like myself not hinder them and possibly save members money , time and effort or reinforce it's a gtg product range.These are only my thoughts I know we all differ . Have a great weekend guys, stay safe .


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Next level Triumph packaging :lol:


----------



## C T (Oct 27, 2020)

JANOSH!T testing eh

Must be legit then


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Get some taste brother! 1 million is sikkk.


 Nice smell.... awful packaging

The One Million for birds is really nice..... my Go2 smell when I 'dress up' on a Saturday !


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Packaging instantly put me off lol. Might be decent but does look 'cheap'.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

dtmiscool said:


> Packaging instantly put me off lol. Might be decent but does look 'cheap'.


 f**k sake! w**kers you lot. Took me ages to design that s**t.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Packaging instantly put me off lol. Might be decent but does look 'cheap'.


 Yeah gold's tacky as f**k

I woulda gone with silver personally


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah gold's tacky as f**k
> 
> I woulda gone with silver personally


 You can have it without box. 25p cheaper.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> You can have it without box. 25p cheaper.


 Deal mate :lol:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

MrBrightside said:


> You can have it without box. 25p cheaper.


 Call it 15p cheaper and you burn the box.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Call it 15p cheaper and you burn the box.


 And post the video on here :lol:


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

So... is there any exciting blends, high dose injectables or injectable orals in the lineup, or is it your usual same as every other lab basic line up deca 300 test e 250? :whistling:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sohamboy20 said:


> So... is there any exciting blends, high dose injectables or injectable orals in the lineup, or is it your usual same as every other lab basic line up deca 300 test e 250? :whistling:


 'Exciting ' is an a night at laroseTS club in shoreditch.... not a 10ml bottle of NPP and prop :thumb


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> 'Exciting ' is an a night at laroseTS club in shoreditch.... not a 10ml bottle of NPP and prop :thumb


 x2 :thumb


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

sohamboy20 said:


> So... is there any exciting blends, high dose injectables or injectable orals in the lineup, or is it your usual same as every other lab basic line up deca 300 test e 250? :whistling:


 Might have some good news there


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Npp test p mast p blend

Deca test e tren e blend

250 Sus 250 deca blend

25mg dbol 25mg oxy oral


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

js77 said:


> 'Exciting ' is an a night at laroseTS club in shoreditch.... not a 10ml bottle of NPP and prop :thumb


 Shoreditch eh? Let me Find my lumberjack shirt and il be on my way


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> Shoreditch eh? Let me Find my lumberjack shirt and il be on my way


 Im just pulling my knee-highs on now mate..... see you there :thumbup1:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> View attachment 192725


 Like the look of the Power Bombs.


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

How is this OK but my thread about a site going gets deleted


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

MrBrightside said:


> View attachment 192725


 Looks good on paper apart from I can feel pip just looking at a few things on the list :lol: but who knows they could end up not having much pip at all.

few nice high dose Injectables and unique blends in there, nice to see another lab doing superdrol aswell.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Essexdan said:


> How is this OK but my thread about a site going gets deleted


 I'm just showing people a new lab I've heard of and products. I'm not saying how to get them, what they cost, what the website owner is now up to. No one is arguing.

Soon as someone mentions the place you was talking about, everyone starts bitching and talking about how much money they may or may not have made or how much could be made by running the website etc


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Must admit. I got some triumph stuff recently, as yet unused. As @drwae said, it looks like Ali G designed the packaging. This Bullion stuff looks like Ali G designed the packaging whilst he was in the K Hole. Time will tell if either are go to labs. Tbh I'd trust the seller so anyway, so I don't think there will be issues.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sohamboy20 said:


> Looks good on paper apart from I can feel pip just looking at a few things on the list :lol: but who knows they could end up not having much pip at all.
> 
> few nice high dose Injectables and unique blends in there, nice to see another lab doing superdrol aswell.


 Never been a fan of these 3 meds blends to be honest.... I'd much rather buy the individual meds from a solid lab and blend to my exact dose req's.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Must admit. I got some triumph stuff recently, as yet unused. As @drwae said, it looks like Ali G designed the packaging. This Bullion stuff looks like Ali G designed the packaging whilst he was in the K Hole. Time will tell if either are go to labs. Tbh I'd trust the seller so anyway, so I don't think there will be issues.


 Nearly spat my coffee out reading that :lol:

Got some very similar blends to Chiron, if it's anywhere near as good as Chiron then should be a decent lab, regardless of the packaging.

I'm sure they'll tone the packaging down a little once they see the feedback


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> Never been a fan of these 3 meds blends to be honest.... I'd much rather buy the individual meds from a solid lab and blend to my exact dose req's.


 Yeah same.

I'd have 3 if I could dose the 3 myself though.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

js77 said:


> That has got to be the most sh1t tacky packaging I've EVER seen.... will do well in gypsy circles I'd imagine though.
> 
> Why on earth anyone think of copying a kids aftershave as a package design..... oh yeah... to appeal to horse rustling caravan dwellers :thumb .... forgot what I'd just written.


 Well that's the wife's Crimbo present idea scuppered, thanks for nothing Buddy :lol:


----------



## C T (Oct 27, 2020)

I wonder if it's as expensive as bullion


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

No Halo :boohoo:

Will one of these labs please make a decent oral Halo please.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

I like the blends myself.


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

Ironman TS said:


> No Halo :boohoo:
> 
> Will one of these labs please make a decent oral Halo please.


 Pharmacom, Sphinx, hygene and rohm do halo


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

You could hand that aftershave packaging around the gym changing room and no one would look twice


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Luke Cage said:


> Pharmacom, Sphinx, hygene and rohm do halo


 But is it any good?


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

Ironman TS said:


> But is it any good?


 I can vouch for the pharmacom and Sphinx ones as I have used them.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Them test reports smell off too me ? wouldn't have it for free packaging alone puts me off it!

rohm/hyge/sphinx /Prostasia all get my ✅


----------



## Vespapk (Aug 9, 2020)

topdog said:


> Them test reports smell off too me ? wouldn't have it for free packaging alone puts me off it!
> 
> rohm/hyge/sphinx /Prostasia all get my ✅


 Have you used prostasia recently .

I have seen someone stocking it and a couple of blends I like


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

topdog said:


> Them test reports smell off too me ? wouldn't have it for free packaging alone puts me off it!
> 
> rohm/hyge/sphinx /Prostasia all get my ✅


 At least prostasia gets the thumbs up from a guy who's put off by packaging.

We all know the great Ronnie Coleman would have never got where he got unless he injected the boxes his gear came in.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> At least prostasia gets the thumbs up from a guy who's put off by packaging.
> 
> We all know the great Ronnie Coleman would have never got where he got unless he injected the boxes his gear came in.


 You blatant as fk lol.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mylittlepony said:


> You blatant as fk lol.


 Yeah definitely mate. That blatant I've never even used or seen the gear in person.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> At least prostasia gets the thumbs up from a guy who's put off by packaging.
> 
> We all know the great Ronnie Coleman would have never got where he got unless he injected the boxes his gear came in.


 How did I know one of the so clever ones would respond to my post!! I know about the labs I use so what's your issue, I know how Prostasia packaging and labels look and I know it's good gear, and all others have also stated about the above packaging , packaging means nothing hence I got the decatest 500 without box or labels.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Vespapk said:


> Have you used prostasia recently .
> 
> I have seen someone stocking it and a couple of blends I like


 Yes mate using it now, it's good so far, smoother than sphinx and my pal is also using and he had bad reaction to sphinx but is absolutely fine with Prostasia, so much competition between labs , my posts and threads are honest there's no agenda here from me.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> Yeah definitely mate. That blatant I've never even used or seen the gear in person.


 Sounds legit.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mylittlepony said:


> Sounds legit.


 Don't let it bother you mate. I'm nothing to do with them and even if I was it's not affecting your life. I'm just having a laugh.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

topdog said:


> How did I know one of the so clever ones would respond to my post!! I know about the labs I use so what's your issue, I know how Prostasia packaging and labels look and I know it's good gear, and all others have also stated about the above packaging , packaging means nothing hence I got the decatest 500 without box or labels.


 I'm joking.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> I'm joking.


 Apologies then mate.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

topdog said:


> Apologies then mate.


 Don't be daft mate. All fun. I have zero idea about labs outside my own sources these days. If I slag a lab it's done as fun. Same if I promote a lab usually.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

This stuff is legit.

My bench went up 10kg yesterday and I did'nt even train chest


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cronus said:


> This stuff is legit.
> 
> My bench went up 10kg yesterday and I did'nt even train chest


 I sent a box to medichecks and it came back as 400nmol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

these have some nice blends . testnpp mast p, and test tren deca.. apparanty tom stoltman uses gear, he endorsed in the bullion fb page .. buying aload of test e300 iirc

i fancy the prop npp mast blend with some sg primo 200


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> I sent a box to medichecks and it came back as 400nmol


 How many muscles does that equate to though?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cronus said:


> How many muscles does that equate to though?


 22 according to Google translate.


----------



## Rodgerd5 (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like someone's re used shabby gold wrapping paper they've opened their Christmas lynx after shave early an put it in a vial an the computer nerds want to f**k with us so get it top ratings lol.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rodgerd5 said:


> Looks like someone's re used shabby gold wrapping paper they've opened their Christmas lynx after shave early an put it in a vial an the computer nerds want to f**k with us so get it top ratings lol.


 Do you even punctuation?


----------



## gwswag (Jun 14, 2020)

GMO said:


> tom stoltman uses gear, he endorsed in the bullion fb page .. buying aload of test e300 iirc


 Thats actually true.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gwswag said:


> Thats actually true.


 Has he got a discount code?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

gwswag said:


> Thats actually true.


 i couldnt believe it first but it seems legit, im not one for fb labs but might give these a a run, they do a test e deca and tren e blend and some other mad blends, not my cup of tea but might try some of there other goods, price isnt to bad either tbf


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

GMO said:


> i couldnt believe it first but it seems legit, im not one for fb labs but might give these a a run, they do a test e deca and tren e blend and some other mad blends, not my cup of tea but might try some of there other goods, price isnt to bad either tbf


 It's kind of nice to see a lab pushing the boundaries a bit with blends. Still waiting to see a fast rip blend with added mtren


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

PsychedUp said:


> It's kind of nice to see a lab pushing the boundaries a bit with blends. Still waiting to see a fast rip blend with added mtren


 medtech are the boy for crazy blends mate .prop, npp,ace trest and methyl tren... they an easy lab to find and make some half decant gear tbh. ive used a few bit and always been good,

check them out


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

The Nandro Shred and Mega Mass 500 look like nice blends to run to be fair, always like a decent test/Deca blend.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

GMO said:


> medtech are the boy for crazy blends mate .prop, npp,ace trest and methyl tren... they an easy lab to find and make some half decant gear tbh. ive used a few bit and always been good,
> 
> check them out


 It's all about DG if you're looking for blends.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow it looks so good that even the signature on the two "different" results are the same! Couldn't have just gone and edited the photo and changed the names around. Definitely worth trying this new lab with spot on results! Woo! /sarcasm


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nara said:


> Wow it looks so good that even the signature on the two "different" results are the same! Couldn't have just gone and edited the photo and changed the names around. Definitely worth trying this new lab with spot on results! Woo! /sarcasm


 Do you sign everything differently to keep things authentic? They're probably already stamped on the forms.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

js77 said:


> It's all about DG if you're looking for blends.


 when it come to mad blends they got nothing on medtech solutions ,

check these out

*
Details. shredded 
*

TRESTOLONE ACETATE 50mg

TREN ACE 50MG
MAST PROP 50MG
METHYL TREN 1 MG
TOTAL: 151MG

*
Details. super tren
*

TREN ACE 50mg
TREN ENAN 50mg
TREN HEX 50mg
METHYL TRIENOLONE 1mg
TOTAL: 151mg

*
Details pro mtm
*

METHYL TRIENOLONE 2mg
MIBOLERONE 100mcg

*
Details med blend 450
*

BOLD UNDEC 200mg
TEST CYP 100mg
MAST ENAN 75mg
TREN ENAN 75mg
TOTAL: 450mg

and that just a couple of them, they are a mental lab, if you go to the right source they decant to.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

GMO said:


> when it come to mad blends they got nothing on medtech solutions ,
> 
> check these out
> 
> ...


 Personally I can't stand these sort of blends. Aside from DG I would be surprised if these label claims are what is in the bottle.

The ratios are seldom what I'd use, in fact I don't know of any competitor or experienced user who would tbh.

Just another lab trying to stand out by producing gimmicks as opposed to quality, properly dosed meds.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Personally I can't stand these sort of blends. Aside from DG I would be surprised if these label claims are what is in the bottle.
> 
> The ratios are seldom what I'd use, in fact I don't know of any competitor or experienced user who would tbh.
> 
> Just another lab trying to stand out by producing gimmicks as opposed to quality, properly dosed meds.


 This

Why add mtren which is really only useful pre workout? It's pointless

Me n you both know theres some very experienced guys using DG and none would use any other lab now

Aside from that, the only labs that really stood head and shoulders above any other lab for blends were WC and Apollo (in that order)

No one else has ever come close...90% of decent labs out there now are basically interchangable for quality and all their lists pretty much identical


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> This
> 
> Why add mtren which is really only useful pre workout? It's pointless
> 
> ...


 Tren ace 50, mast prop 50 and mtren 1m????? Pointless blend. A pre wo med combined with ace and p!!

Dimension pre wo med, Mbase I think it was called, contained ALL base meds and could be 'felt' an hour after jabbing....

DG's HTS (halo, t base, sdrol) is apparently another league for pwo's.

Medtech blends are poorly thought out.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

js77 said:


> Tren ace 50, mast prop 50 and mtren 1m????? Pointless blend. A pre wo med combined with ace and p!!
> 
> Dimension pre wo med, Mbase I think it was called, contained ALL base meds and could be 'felt' an hour after jabbing....
> 
> ...


 Yeah same with WC's mate

Adding mtren to a rip blend is just a pointkess gimmick

What if jab day is a rest day?...

Hmmm, lets bang in some mtren then netflix and chill :lol:


----------



## Volta87 (Dec 6, 2020)

Some crazy blends here ?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

js77 said:


> Personally I can't stand these sort of blends. Aside from DG I would be surprised if these label claims are what is in the bottle.
> 
> The ratios are seldom what I'd use, in fact I don't know of any competitor or experienced user who would tbh.
> 
> Just another lab trying to stand out by producing gimmicks as opposed to quality, properly dosed meds.


 i didnt say i approved i said they are the best lab for mad blends that worth a laugh, some are very effective and if look about youll find many who rate them.. , im no fan boy of the lab but the gear what i have used from them has been spot on, they have many labs tests to back them up to, along with a big following on many board with plenty of lads who compete that use it and rate it highly also.

i speak as i find with labs. seems some folk get a bit defensive and feel the need to beat their chests .. my better than your lab.. im not pimping MTS or slating DG, ive never used DG so cant speak on their gear . i was just saying medtech make the most crazy blends ive seen.. that methyl tren /chequedrop combo would be sick prewo , lot of the blends seems at folk who use them dont care about long term health, effective but nasty!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

GMO said:


> i didnt say i approved i said they are the best lab for mad blends that worth a laugh, some are very effective and if look about youll find many who rate them.. , im no fan boy of the lab but the gear what i have used from them has been spot on, they have many labs tests to back them up to, along with a big following on many board with plenty of lads who compete that use it and rate it highly also.
> 
> i speak as i find with labs. seems some folk get a bit defensive and feel the need to beat their chests .. my better than your lab.. im not pimping MTS or slating DG, ive never used DG so cant speak on their gear . i was just saying medtech make the most crazy blends ive seen.. that methyl tren /chequedrop combo would be sick prewo , lot of the blends seems at folk who use them dont care about long term health, effective but nasty!


 I think I must be one of the only people who get zero results from ref pwo oils. Everyone I know who tried the Dims Mbase loved it.... all it did was make me feel sick. 4/5g a week of gear and I feel unstoppable though!

Personally I don't know of a single competitor who runs these blends... I don't think the ratios are incorrect to run it as a 'stand alone' so perhaps there are those who run other meds alongside them.

Its just too gimmicky for my liking.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> I think I must be one of the only people who get zero results from ref pwo oils. Everyone I know who tried the Dims Mbase loved it.... all it did was make me feel sick. 4/5g a week of gear and I feel unstoppable though!
> 
> Personally I don't know of a single competitor who runs these blends... I don't think the ratios are incorrect to run it as a 'stand alone' so perhaps there are those who run other meds alongside them.
> 
> Its just too gimmicky for my liking.


 They stopped making it because people complained it was too strong.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> They stopped making it because people complained it was too strong.


 There you go then.

Btw that was not me having a dig at Dims.... imo their oils were some of best ever produced by a UGL. It's a pity they seem to have shut up shop.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

MrBrightside said:


> View attachment 192725


 Some familiar names blends on here...

You can buy semi finished and premade oils from China and they include your labels for you.

Why does everyone love a shiny new lab? Same thing happens every time.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> i didnt say i approved i said they are the best lab for mad blends that worth a laugh, some are very effective and if look about youll find many who rate them.. , im no fan boy of the lab but the gear what i have used from them has been spot on, they have many labs tests to back them up to, along with a big following on many board with plenty of lads who compete that use it and rate it highly also.
> 
> i speak as i find with labs. seems some folk get a bit defensive and feel the need to beat their chests .. my better than your lab.. im not pimping MTS or slating DG, ive never used DG so cant speak on their gear . i was just saying medtech make the most crazy blends ive seen.. that methyl tren /chequedrop combo would be sick prewo , lot of the blends seems at folk who use them dont care about long term health, effective but nasty!


 The original guy behind that is probably one of the best chefs on the planet in my opinion. He moved on some years ago but does his own thing now. Very expensive but he has a very, very expensive setup. One of the few people I know making wet mix orals and film coating them.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Bensif said:


> The original guy behind that is probably one of the best chefs on the planet in my opinion. He moved on some years ago but does his own thing now. Very expensive but he has a very, very expensive setup. One of the few people I know making wet mix orals and film coating them.


 Best tren i ever used was medtech tren test 300 , i only stopped using them when TM came about and i could get stuff though them was for most part seemed on par with MTS,

very tempted to get a bits after browsing the site again for first time in ages lol


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

GMO said:


> Best tren i ever used was medtech tren test 300 , i only stopped using them when TM came about and i could get stuff though them was for most part seemed on par with MTS,
> 
> very tempted to get a bits after browsing the site again for first time in ages lol


 Are they the lab that did the Big N Full blend?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MrBrightside said:


> Are they the lab that did the Big N Full blend?


 yeah that them mate , 400mg test blend and 200mg eq. was very popular round my way once over


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

GMO said:


> yeah that them mate , 400mg test blend and 200mg eq. was very popular round my way once over


 There was a few of their products I wanted to try but up to now never have done.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MrBrightside said:


> There was a few of their products I wanted to try but up to now never have done.


 after browsing the site the other day i found myself requesting a price list lol.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

GMO said:


> after browsing the site the other day i found myself requesting a price list lol.


 Eh? You just need to create an account on their website to see prices mate. Prepare for a shock though lol they are pretty damn expensive compared to most ugl (by that I mean around 60-70% more than standard sort of prices for single compound oils etc) I've bought and used a fair bit off there over the years and always been decent but you gotta to buy on one of their specials or bulk deals.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Eh? You just need to create an account on their website to see prices mate. Prepare for a shock though lol they are pretty damn expensive compared to most ugl (by that I mean around 60-70% more than standard sort of prices for single compound oils etc) I've bought and used a fair bit off there over the years and always been decent but you gotta to buy on one of their specials or bulk deals.


 i dont have an account so requested a price list mate, no doubt il get instructed so do what you said and become a site member, il see what what price wise , its a couple of the blends that wouldnt mind so should break evenish on if i bought single compounds, also  the reduction of oil is worth paying the extra for at times lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

before you get banned again where's my bits that I ordered in July


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

CarpeDiem1976 said:


> I just don't understand why people use these new Labs , always a risk


 Whats the best gest you sell to help me deadlift 100kg?


----------



## Shredz2020 (Dec 9, 2020)

So is bullion g2g or not ?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Shredz2020 said:


> So is bullion g2g or not ?


 Big Ramy was using it during his Olympia prep and we all know what happened there

And NEW!!!


----------



## Zeus2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

Few boys in my gym just started running this ... anyone tried it?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Zeus2020 said:


> Few boys in my gym just started running this ... anyone tried it?


 The boys at your gym, apparently.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Zeus2020 said:


> Few boys in my gym just started running this ... anyone tried it?


 Gyms are closed!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Zeus2020 said:


> Few boys in my gym just started running this ... anyone tried it?


 Get back under your bridge


----------



## Zeus2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

topdog said:


> Gyms are closed!


 When you have a key it isn't :tongue:


----------



## Zeus2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

js77 said:


> Get back under your bridge


 Is that the same bridge where your misses hands out the hammer wanks?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Zeus2020 said:


> Is that the same bridge where your misses hands out the hammer wanks?


 Hammer wanks HAHAHAHHA


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

js77 said:


> Tren ace 50, mast prop 50 and mtren 1m????? Pointless blend. A pre wo med combined with ace and p!!
> 
> Dimension pre wo med, Mbase I think it was called, contained ALL base meds and could be 'felt' an hour after jabbing....
> 
> ...


 Hts is a real game changer. Focus , weights going up. Smells funny though lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Hts is a real game changer. Focus , weights going up. Smells funny though lol


 i tore my groin and hyper extended my arms at my last comp running test base halo and oxy. be careful mate

i won my weight class, was only a local gym event and wasnt worth righting myself off for sadly


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Hammer wanks HAHAHAHHA


 I'll make sure my missus charges you mates rates if you book her brohomo :thumb


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

GMO said:


> i tore my groin and hyper extended my arms at my last comp running test base halo and oxy. be careful mate
> 
> i won my weight class, was only a local gym event and wasnt worth righting myself off for sadly


 Hi ,

Thanks for heads up. Not got any at minute. Deffo not something to be used all the time , but useful if you want to up ur reps or weight, without being silly


----------



## Zeus2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

js77 said:


> I'll make sure my missus charges you mates rates if you book her brohomo :thumb


 It's alright mate her hands weren't big enough cheers for that reply on Private message :thumbup1:


----------



## Wallace69 (Aug 15, 2020)

Curiosity got the better of me and I'm now the proud owner of some bullion tren a, and a shiny box haha!

Will let people know what its like, 1st impressions are it looks ok, apart from the box, and I'm glad it doesn't look like lard like in that photo!


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

Wallace69 said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and I'm now the proud owner of some bullion tren a, and a shiny box haha!
> 
> Will let people know what its like, 1st impressions are it looks ok, apart from the box, and I'm glad it doesn't look like lard like in that photo!


 You can't tease us like this and not post a photo.


----------



## Wallace69 (Aug 15, 2020)

dasitmane said:


> You can't tease us like this and not post a photo.


 Looks the same as the photos itt, apart from the oil is a nice dark orangey colour.

Did 1st pin earlier, .7ml in delt


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Christ. Couldn't be anymore blatant about it even if he wanted to.

I won't be buying it. Stinks of tekkers.


----------



## Wallace69 (Aug 15, 2020)

no-one said:


> Christ. Couldn't be anymore blatant about it even if he wanted to.
> 
> I won't be buying it. Stinks of tekkers.


 Me blatant? About what? Trying a new lab thats popped up? I've bought 1 vial of tren to see if its any good, if its s**t ill tell you, if its good ill tell you!

I can tell you its got zero pip for me, not sure thats a good thing being its supposed to be 150mg/ml though tbh!


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

Wallace69 said:


> Me blatant? About what? Trying a new lab thats popped up? I've bought 1 vial of tren to see if its any good, if its s**t ill tell you, if its good ill tell you!
> 
> I can tell you its got zero pip for me, not sure thats a good thing being its supposed to be 150mg/ml though tbh!


 Okay Guinea pig,

I'd be surprised if it hasn't got any pip. I thought paco rabanne 1 million was supposed to be sprayed on the outside, not injected! :lol:


----------



## Shredz2020 (Dec 9, 2020)

Wallace69 said:


> Me blatant? About what? Trying a new lab thats popped up? I've bought 1 vial of tren to see if its any good, if its s**t ill tell you, if its good ill tell you!
> 
> I can tell you its got zero pip for me, not sure thats a good thing being its supposed to be 150mg/ml though tbh!


 How's the bullion tren treating you ?

any good ?


----------



## Shredz2020 (Dec 9, 2020)

Is bullion just medtech rebranded ?


----------



## Wallace69 (Aug 15, 2020)

Shredz2020 said:


> How's the bullion tren treating you ?
> 
> any good ?


 Its definitely tren, cant comment on the dosage tbh as not really experienced enough with tren and training has been shite last week due to work being busy as fook! But def fuller, especially the shoulders, slight acid too which I've had before, and I would destroy diane abbott I'm that horny!!!

It has a bit of bite going in but no long lasting pip or anything either, only doing .7 ml 3 x a week.

Am switching to sg after this vial so will see if there's any difference


----------



## Quinn18 (Jun 20, 2021)

Any experience with Bullion Pharma TTM?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi anyone lately used this lab seen mixed reviews.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Wallace69 said:


> Its and I would destroy diane abbott I'm that horny!!!


Jesus! I thought that was just me!
I used to reach the vinegar strokes within a matter of seconds thinking of being sandwiched between the Abbot and Jeremy Corbyn….. jezzas nuts bouncing off my chin whilst Diane pegs me with a 12 incher…. before anyone asks 💅🏿


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

HDU said:


> Hi anyone lately used this lab seen mixed reviews.


Started a blast today using their test e - will report back with results in a few weeks. 

The blast for info is 750mg test e (Bullion Pharma) and 660mg equipoise (Triumph).

First blast I've done in quite some time (cruised between 250-300mg for the last 10-11 months or so).


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

JHMuscle said:


> Started a blast today using their test e - will report back with results in a few weeks.
> 
> The blast for info is 750mg test e (Bullion Pharma) and 660mg equipoise (Triumph).
> 
> First blast I've done in quite some time (cruised between 250-300mg for the last 10-11 months or so).


I’m on 300mg sust, and their stanavar mix 50mg each. See how this goes nicely for a cut.
Their oils are very smooth I find as well.


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

HDU said:


> I’m on 300mg sust, and their stanavar mix 50mg each. See how this goes nicely for a cut.
> Their oils are very smooth I find as well.


Yes I'm finding this too - not a single bit of pip on their test e so far - wishing I'd bought more of it now but I've only got two vials and can't locate it to buy anywhere any more.


----------



## spiceykam_6974 (11 mo ago)

Wallace69 said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and I'm now the proud owner of some bullion tren a, and a shiny box haha!
> 
> Will let people know what its like, 1st impressions are it looks ok, apart from the box, and I'm glad it doesn't look like lard like in that photo!


Just started injecting Bullion Test Cyp and Tren, so far so good. Will keep you posted, lets see if its better than Rohm


----------



## spiceykam_6974 (11 mo ago)

89125 said:


> Stanavar also.
> 
> Gonna get some to try. Since I'm biggest guy on here, best looking, best personality and most knowledgeable I though it'd look better if the first reviews came from me. :tongue10:
> 
> ...


Any updates on this, as Ive just ordered Test Cyp and Tren ?


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

Wallace69 said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and I'm now the proud owner of some bullion tren a, and a shiny box haha!
> 
> Will let people know what its like, 1st impressions are it looks ok, apart from the box, and I'm glad it doesn't look like lard like in that photo!


Very late reply obviously but how was it mate? Looking at getting some tren a from them myself


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

JHMuscle said:


> Yes I'm finding this too - not a single bit of pip on their test e so far - wishing I'd bought more of it now but I've only got two vials and can't locate it to buy anywhere any more.


How was it overall? Dosed right?


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

Prospernwafor said:


> How was it overall? Dosed right?


Yes perfect from what I can gather - very good gear and would use again.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Prospernwafor said:


> Very late reply obviously but how was it mate? Looking at getting some tren a from them myself


What’s next…. ‘Anyone got any feedback on Lixus’?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> What’s next…. ‘Anyone got any feedback on Lixus’?


@topdog is still using up some lixus that he bought for a cutting cycle back in 1999


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> @topdog is still using up some lixus that he bought for a cutting cycle back in 1999


I got offered 100 bottles of lixus many moons ago for £500. The lad showed them to me and none had labels. I asked him how to identify which bottles contained which med and he just passed me a wad of labels with various meds and doses on and smiled .
Cool story eh?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> I got offered 100 bottles of lixus many moons ago for £500. The lad showed them to me and none had labels. I asked him how to identify which bottles contained which med and he just passed me a wad of labels with various meds and doses on and smiled .
> Cool story eh?


I remember them quite well. And they were literally just putting out oil at one point so doesn’t surprise me at all.

They were a shite lab


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> I remember them quite well. And they were literally just putting out oil at one point so doesn’t surprise me at all.
> 
> They were a shite lab


Horrendous mate.
You’ll remember EuroPharma as well then. Cracking products for about 18 months then vanished.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Horrendous mate.
> You’ll remember EuroPharma as well then. Cracking products for about 18 months then vanished.


Blue labels with gold stars!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> @topdog is still using up some lixus that he bought for a cutting cycle back in 1999


I’m on Synergy sus oral primo and var


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Blue labels with gold stars!


They stuff was pushed I thought it was awful the Gh was going around not long back


----------



## Kshysert95 (9 mo ago)

Quinn18 said:


> Any experience with Bullion Pharma TTM?


Yes, i got there TTM long ester 375mg/ml,125mg/ml of each compound in the vial. also got it sent off and tested myself before using and all 3 compounds (Trenbolone, testosterone and masteron) all come back 126mg/ml so 1mg/ml over what it says on the vial. 

Switched over from ROHM labs to using just bullion now, great gear


----------



## marleylol (Mar 4, 2013)

Kshysert95 said:


> Yes, i got there TTM long ester 375mg/ml,125mg/ml of each compound in the vial. also got it sent off and tested myself before using and all 3 compounds (Trenbolone, testosterone and masteron) all come back 126mg/ml so 1mg/ml over what it says on the vial.
> 
> Switched over from ROHM labs to using just bullion now, great gear


can you share the results plz??


----------

